# Any news regarding AMD Ryzen 7 3700U with integrated gpu (AMD ATI 02:00.0 Picasso)?



## symmetria.gop (Sep 1, 2020)

Essentially the subject contains the essence of my question. Does anyone know which is the state of affairs in any FreeBSD edition? At this point I must say that I have tried 12.1 Release, Stable, and 13 Current with no luck.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aponomarenko (Sep 1, 2020)

I see one probe of Ryzen 7 3700U in the database, but on OpenBSD 6.7 and everything works fine: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=fa71e5839a

I don't see successful graphics probes on FreeBSD unfortunately.

See also forum thread about support of Ryzen graphics.


----------



## symmetria.gop (Sep 6, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> I see one probe of Ryzen 7 3700U in the database, but on OpenBSD 6.7 and everything works fine: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=fa71e5839a I don't see successful graphics probes on FreeBSD unfortunately. See also forum thread about support of Ryzen graphics.



Thank you for your reply. Update: my card works in MidnightBSD 1.2.8 -but unfortunatelly my Ethernet/Wireless do not.


----------



## symmetria.gop (Sep 23, 2020)

It seems that in FreeBSD 12.2 BETA 2, the problem remains. Does anyone have a different experience?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 23, 2020)

According to the wikipedia page the Ryzen 7 3700U's GPU is a Vega 10 ( to make sure run `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display` ). That device should be supported on 13.0-CURRENT with graphics/drm-devel-kmod.

You can try to boot a live image to check:




__





						DRM Report 2020-08-31
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## roper (Sep 23, 2020)

"Renoir is experimental in 5.4 so it need hw.amdgpu.exp_hw_support to be set to 1 at loader prompt or in loader.conf"
Good to know!


----------



## symmetria.gop (Sep 24, 2020)

Everything is OK now...thanks!


----------

